
Microsoft to remove all Windows downloads signed with SHA-1 - walterbell
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/microsoft/microsoft-to-remove-all-windows-downloads-signed-with-sha-1/
======
herogreen
Any idea why they do not simply publish safer cryptographic control sums for
these downloads ?

~~~
tinus_hn
The opposite question is why would they? This is all obsolete stuff and
hosting it gains them nothing.

~~~
saurik
The entire reason many of us like Microsoft is because they generally don't
assume stuff that works fine is "obsolete" merely because it is old.

~~~
tinus_hn
Perhaps for third party software but an operating system like Windows 2000 is
obsolete because there is a newer, better version for sale and Microsoft
clearly does not offert support for it.

~~~
walterbell
There are older systems with custom hardware that continue to function,
offline, using older operating systems. Some industrial and medical.

~~~
tinus_hn
So what kind of support do you think Microsoft provides for these offline
systems? Using downloads on their website?

~~~
walterbell
Windows 7 extended support is available until 2023.

~~~
tinus_hn
Yes, if you install the updates that Microsoft made available over a year ago,
that enable SHA-2 support.

